
React.run – Fast browser prototyping for React components - bringking
http://www.react.run/
======
bringking
It's just a beta and we are actively working on new features, so any feedback
would be greatly appreciated!

On the plate next is time-travel state replacement, and in-browser NPM
importing so you can require other components on the fly.

